
Apple Earnings Fall on iPhone Slump - jerryhuang100
http://www.wsj.com/articles/apple-earnings-fall-on-iphone-slump-1469565018
======
jrnichols
This sounds like a lot of the typical WSJ "sky is falling" stuff again.

